# A man and his wife visit the couonty fair. When they walk through the front



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

A man and his wife visit the county fair. When they walk through the front, the first exhibit are several prize mating bulls.
The first had a sign that read, "This bull mated over 50 times last year"
The wife nudged the husband and said, "That's pretty good, don't you think?"
The second bull had a sign stating, "This bull mated over 150 times last year"
The wife looked sternly at the husband and said, "Wow, that sounds pretty amazing, DON'T YOU THINK?"
They moved to the third bull, a massive Blue Ribbon winner. The display said, "This bull mated over 300 times last year"
The wife glared at the husband and said," If he can do this why can't you?"
The husband replied, "Ask him if it was the same old cow every time"

As of this afternoon, it appears the husband may be released from the ICU.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Seen some variations of this, very funny


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Same old cow? At least you _have_ a cow! :crying: :


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the one about the old lady who gets on an elevator.....


----------

